# 6mo puppy gets over excited when meeting people



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Maybe when someone comes to the house you put him on a leash. Allow him to greet them and them to greet him. Then keep him beside you as you talk with your guests. When out walking, make him sit when people come to say hello. Let them pat him, but keep him under control. Praise him for being a good boy if he stays sitting and maybe get people to give him a treat, so he is distracted from sniffing them all over.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Qarza said:


> Maybe when someone comes to the house you put him on a leash. Allow him to greet them and them to greet him. Then keep him beside you as you talk with your guests. When out walking, make him sit when people come to say hello. Let them pat him, but keep him under control. Praise him for being a good boy if he stays sitting and maybe get people to give him a treat, so he is distracted from sniffing them all over.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Both these ideas worked well for Jazz. When we had guests, Rich would go to the door to greet them, while I sat with Jazz on a leash. Everyone just ignored her at first, and after the initial excitement, she was pretty calm. Then I could walk her over to them for an introduction. Outside, I'd make her sit and wait for the new person to offer a hand to sniff. Then, if she was calm, they'd pet her. She's still not perfect, but she's much, much better.


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

I agree with the previous two posts. I do not let people greet Darku if he's not calm, it only makes him more excited. I only let people say hello once he's sitting or down and calm. It can be a test in patience but I can always wait out my puppy till he calms down and friends will understand.


----------

